# Groin pull question



## gallagorilla (Dec 20, 2017)

That sucks bro. Did you warmup before stretching? That's something I always try to do.

Anecdotally, I've always tried to let a pull / strain heal for about a month depending on severity.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I just massage my groin area 3 to 4 Times a week minimum and never have issues. My wife helps too.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Just reading the thread title makes me cringe.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Are you talking about hip flexor?
Time to do some leg raises to strength these muscles.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

Argo said:


> I just massage my groin area 3 to 4 Times a week minimum and never have issues. My wife helps too.


At least your wife helps, I'm on my own when it comes to massaging my groin.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

Thai massage in the groin area with "happy ending" option. And you will be good to go.


----------



## ilikebass (Nov 6, 2011)

It's one of the adductor muscles where it attaches to the hip. And yeah I know I need to start strengthening all these and also flexing the front of the hip as mine are always tight. Sitting at a computer all day actually shortens the muscles.

Anyway, does anyone know what I am talking about though? Is it right that if you pull a muscle you should be stretching it and strengthening to heal it? Seems counter intuitive that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

When you pull any muscle, you are going to have to slowly "work" it back to health. This involves both exercise and stretching, both in a controlled and moderate fashion. :injured:

Unfortunately, a groin pull is one that takes a long time, and I mean upwards of a year before all symptoms go away.

Having been down that road, I can attest to the fact that even after all my physio and strength work, there were times almost a year later that if I moved in just the right fashion with just the right exertion, it would still "tweak" as if to say "Hey remember me!"

Take your time, be patient knowing that it will be a while before you are symptom free. You can get back riding after the appropriate amount of time, but be aware that this is somewhat of a long term project.

Sorry to be such a Debbie Downer, but such is the way of a groin pull.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Treatment
(yes, it's a legit link)

Good luck to you.


----------

